# Processing times of the new Skilled Independent (subclass 189) (New Zealand) stream



## Alan D. (Oct 18, 2017)

I've just been granted this and I thought that I would post the processing time as this information is not available online anywhere yet, leaving many applicants in the dark.

Original application was posted 1 July, and the grant was completed today, 18 Oct, so mine was just over 3 months. 

This was 3 weeks after the last request for more information was completed.

It should have been an easy application, single 40 yo male running his own business well above the thresholds.

It would be interesting to hear other peoples experiences and processing times, and to see how many Kiwi's have actually done this.

*Some things of note during the process.*

_NZ Police Clearance may not follow up on clearance checks that require corrections._

They didn't accept a digital signature and they didn't followup informing me about this so this request was just silently binned until I called

From the correct application, I managed to get the clearance certificate within a couple of days.

_If your going through a divorce, wait for the certificate. _

Initially they stated that a stat declaration was enough for this, but then asked for more info. When this was finalised in the courts, they suggested a screen-grab from the court online portal showing this information would do and this was supplied. But a couple weeks latter they asked for the certificate. So I had to wait for this to complete before they accepted things. aka _1 month 1 day after the court hearing_.

So I had a possible delay of up to 1.5 months due to this.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey, I applied for NZ police clearance on 21st September. As per their deadline tomorrow ( 19th Oct ) will be the last day. I am yet to receive it. What should I do?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan D. (Oct 18, 2017)

They seem a bit overworked but they state on their website.



> We aim to send you your record within 20 working days. This is from the date we get your form. It doesn’t include mail delivery time.
> 
> Please wait until 20 working days after we have received your request to call us if you haven’t received your record.


So I would consider calling them on +64 4 918 8800 and ask to speak to a Criminal Records Officer. 

Mention that your Visa application deadline is nearly up and they seem to go the extra mile to push it out faster. I used the email option, as 20 working days + 5 to 8 days for postage was way too long to wait.

AU police checks were in my mailbox within a week! Though maybe it was only this quick because I had one already done recently for work.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Alan D. said:


> They seem a bit overworked but they state on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.. I chose the option to send me via email. I will call them tomorrow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LockyNSW (Oct 24, 2017)

I applied for the visa on the 20th July. Had a request for more info on the 5th Sept. They wanted proof my partner was Australian and that we were in a committed relationship (what this has to do with the 189 visa nz stream beats me as it shouldn't be applicable). So I provided a copy of her Passport, I did a statuary declaration, and copies of our rates notice and tax returns in both of our names. All copies signed by justice of the peace. I've heard nothing since.

Emails to Dept of immigration and border protection have received no response.


----------



## LockyNSW (Oct 24, 2017)

*189 (NZ Stream)*

I applied for the visa on the 20th July. Had a request for more info on the 5th Sept. They wanted proof my partner was Australian and that we were in a committed relationship (what this has to do with the 189 visa nz stream beats me as it shouldn't be applicable). So I provided a copy of her Passport, I did a statuary declaration, and copies of our rates notice and tax returns in both of our names. All copies signed by justice of the peace. I've heard nothing since.

Emails to Dept of immigration and border protection have received no response.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

LockyNSW said:


> I applied for the visa on the 20th July. Had a request for more info on the 5th Sept. They wanted proof my partner was Australian and that we were in a committed relationship (what this has to do with the 189 visa nz stream beats me as it shouldn't be applicable). So I provided a copy of her Passport, I did a statuary declaration, and copies of our rates notice and tax returns in both of our names. All copies signed by justice of the peace. I've heard nothing since.
> 
> Emails to Dept of immigration and border protection have received no response.


Any enquiry for status update when the application is well within the visa processing timeframes published by the DIBP will most likely be ignored IMHO.

There is nothing more to do but to sit tight and wait mate.

since the past week or so, June/July cases with CO contact have seen sporadic grants and are showing a tendency of becoming a pattern (alert: wishful thinking !). 

If so, that would be good news for applicants like us.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Any enquiry for status update when the application is well within the visa processing timeframes published by the DIBP will most likely be ignored IMHO.
> 
> There is nothing more to do but to sit tight and wait mate.
> 
> ...


Oops...didn't notice you are an 189 NZ stream applicant...the last I checked DIBP website didn't publish processing timeframes for this stream.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rama78 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Locky,

Have you heard anything from the department yet ? I am in a similar situation, none of my emails are being answered.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rama78 said:


> Hi Locky,
> 
> Have you heard anything from the department yet ? I am in a similar situation, none of my emails are being answered.


You have applied under NZ Stream ?

Cheers


----------



## Rama78 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, thats correct !


----------



## LockyNSW (Oct 24, 2017)

Rama78 said:


> Hi Locky,
> 
> Have you heard anything from the department yet ? I am in a similar situation, none of my emails are being answered.


Hey Rama,

As per my original post I applied for the NZ Stream visa in July. In September had to provide additional info documentation in relation to my Australian partner (provide a copy of her passport and proof of our long term relationship). My NZ password then expired in Oct. So in November they asked for my new passport (applied and received new passport within 7 day). I have had no response from immigration since then.

They give you 30 days to provide the requested documentation. I suspect that the application does not return to their queue until the 30 days has expired. Each communication from immigration has been roughly 60 days from last update. 

So I anticipate/hope to hear something in the next week or two.

Australia seems to have lost that loving feeling towards their ANZAC neighbors. 

All the best with your application Rama.


----------



## Rama78 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Locky,

I applied for mine in Aug, in September they asked for form 80 and few more details which I submitted in September itself and haven't heard anything since.

I thought it was a straight forward process but seems to involve a lot of verifications / cross checking.

I suspect they are matching my qualifications and experience against the ICT profiles. 

Any how, thanks for responding and all the very best to you too


----------



## daze_112 (Jan 31, 2018)

*David B*

Did you do medical test? If so, did you do it before the application or after? Thanks D


----------



## daze_112 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Alan,

Did you do your medical prior or after you submit the application?

Thanks
David


----------



## Rama78 (Jan 15, 2018)

I did my medicals a couple of days after I submitted my application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would reckon that processing would be faster for NZ citizens, but i am not sure if there is special processing time for the sub-category... some may get stuck longer as the rest of low-risk applicants. 

I will run some analytics on that.


----------



## Rama78 (Jan 15, 2018)

Much appreciated ...


----------



## Garza (May 17, 2018)

*Quick income threshold question*

Hi guys,

I have a quick question in regards to the income threshold for the NZ stream.
My total income was about $300AUD less than the income threshold for the first year.
How strict are they in terms of this? Because this $300 means the difference between being able to apply this coming July and next July.
I am hoping someone might shed some light on this.
Thank you!


----------



## pearsonlive (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking at other peoples responses, it looks like I get my visa in record time

Application Submitted 4/4/18
Request for 2nd payment 14/6/18
Visa granted 23/6/18
Total processing time 81 days

Maybe after the initial flood of applications they are getting quicker but the application still stated 9 months as the processing time.

No additional information was required but I followed a few tips from other sites
* Medical exam done before application
* Submit a form 80 (even though it is not mentioned in the application, it seems most people then get asked to complete one)
* Include a NZ police check even if you have not lived in NZ in the past 10 years.


My only issue was getting the NZ police check. If there is an issue with your application (I hadn't signed my new passport.) they do not respond to let you know that they are not processing your request and will not speak to you until the stated processing time has elapsed.


----------



## albypaul (Aug 24, 2018)

Does anyone know whats happening with this visa now in terms of timeframes? I submitted mine just 2 weeks back and have paid the first installment. I have completed my medicals and PCC and Form 80 all uploaded. This is for the whole family. Husband/wife and 2 kids


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

albypaul said:


> Does anyone know whats happening with this visa now in terms of timeframes? I submitted mine just 2 weeks back and have paid the first installment. I have completed my medicals and PCC and Form 80 all uploaded. This is for the whole family. Husband/wife and 2 kids


In case you haven't already come across the global processing times:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

75% in 11 months and 90% in 12 months.

Edit:
Having said that someone above reported a grant in 81 days which is not too shabby, under 3 months!


----------



## albypaul (Aug 24, 2018)

I got a email from skill support officer yesterday that is 23/08 asking for my old passport to be meailed to him. I submitted my application on 06/08/2018. Does that mean, they have already started to look my application. The email said, once I reply wit hthe document, they will pass it on to decision makers.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

albypaul said:


> I got a email from skill support officer yesterday that is 23/08 asking for my old passport to be meailed to him. I submitted my application on 06/08/2018. Does that mean, they have already started to look my application. The email said, once I reply wit hthe document, they will pass it on to decision makers.


I would assume so, yes. 

That was quick!


----------



## kiwi_in_oz (Sep 26, 2018)

pearsonlive said:


> Looking at other peoples responses, it looks like I get my visa in record time
> 
> My only issue was getting the NZ police check. If there is an issue with your application (I hadn't signed my new passport.) they do not respond to let you know that they are not processing your request and will not speak to you until the stated processing time has elapsed.


So how would we know there is a problem with our submission? do we call the immigration call center every month and find out what is happening?


----------



## Mizyad (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have almost been 3 months since I applied for 189 NZ stream visa..

Today I checked my immiaccount the processing time jumped to 14months-14months.. is that a bad sign?


----------



## kiwi_in_oz (Sep 26, 2018)

Mizyad said:


> Hi guys,
> I have almost been 3 months since I applied for 189 NZ stream visa..
> 
> Today I checked my immiaccount the processing time jumped to 14months-14months.. is that a bad sign?


Not a bad sign as mine says the same....I think they have decreased the number of Visa officers working on 189 NZ Stream to deal with general 189 applications.


----------



## Mizyad (Oct 17, 2018)

So what does that mean, we wait 14 months??


----------



## kiwi_in_oz (Sep 26, 2018)

Mizyad said:


> So what does that mean, we wait 14 months??


I Hope not as some people have received their PRs much earlier than time suggested on their applications....so lets see


----------

